# Bay vs. Blood bay?



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

What's the difference? I'm getting a weanling this fall, and while visiting the farm where she comes from, there was general talk around the family that she could be a blood bay? I guess I've never heard that term. I assumed (incorrectly it seems) that there was only one color "bay". 

Here is a picture of the new little gal. Her mama is a dun and her daddy is a buckskin. That's her mama in the background.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

A blood bay is just a shade of bay. A blood bay is a striking reddish brown, almost a bronze color. So, a blood bay is still a bay.

Blood bay:










Regular bay:


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Aww, she reminds me of my boy when he was a baby! Jack started out a bright copper bay, but he apparently has a sooty gene and every year he becomes darker and is now a mahogany bay. Gotta love genetics,lol


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Ohhhh! I see now! I've heard the term too, just never given it much thought before. So then would blood bay apply to Lily? (Below) Or is she just a reddish-bay?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Now..see..I just thought bays were bays..but I guess that's just too easy. Either way..I think your mare is lovely.


----------

